# help me find round bale net wrap conversion



## michiganfarmer (Oct 15, 2005)

I have been searching online for an after market net wrap system that can be adapted for different balers.

Anyone have any info on this? I cant find anything other than buying a baler with a factory net wrap on it. We have a john deere 510 round baler. Its the first one they made. Its the big one. 5'x6'


----------



## scorpian5 (Feb 16, 2004)

its not vey easy to modify a baler to use net wrap. The belting has to have a place to get the nettting in and there is alot of little things that are hard to make work just right. Alot of the older john deere balers that did net wrap didint wrap the bales it was like 2 in 10 that the baler didnt wrap. Go buy a new vermeer 5410 they can now use netting and are very good balers for the money.


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

Theres no such thing as an after market net conversion! The only option is to get plastic bale wrappers that spin the bale and cover it in sheet plastic. This mounts on the tractor and is used to pick up the bale and spin it. Basically a completely seperate operation.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Farm Show mag has had some home made units. The one for the krone simply feeds the net through the pick up, allows it to spin until it has 1.5/2 wraps and slices it off with a row of nasty looking (small) sickle sections mounted on a bar. It's a complex enough unit but the theory is simple.


----------



## michiganfarmer (Oct 15, 2005)

thanks everybody


----------

